# Need Help Assembling a PC for 15000



## bittutora (Jun 3, 2012)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans: Graphic Designing And Extreme Gaming.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: 12000, can go upto 15000. 

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: No.

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Win 7 Ultimate 32-Bit.

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans:I already have a 500 GB HDD

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: I have a Samsung 20" LCD (1440 x 900).

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: Optical drive, Hard disk, Cabinet, Keyboard, Mouse, OS, Monitor, UPS, Speakers.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: In 2 weeks.

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: I Can Do This Myself.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Indore(M.P.). First preference - local. If i don't get it locally then I'll search online.


*I already have purshased a Corsair Vengeance 1x4 GB 1600MHz RAM.*

*And Now I am Considering following Config. to buy:*

Motherboard - ASUS M5A88-M Motherboard(AM3+).
Processor - AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE

But For PSU & Graphic Card I need help so that all the components go well with each other without any clashes.


And If this Rig is not feasible then please suggest me any other good Config. in my budget.
*Budget Includes Prices of Mobo,Processor,PSU and Graphic Card.*


----------



## PentiumD (Jun 4, 2012)

Here is a intel based config

Intel Pentium G620 3400
ASUS P8H61-M LX Motherboard 3200
Corsair CX430 V2 PSU 2300
Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card 5000

Total : 13900


----------



## bittutora (Jun 4, 2012)

PentiumD said:


> Here is a intel based config
> 
> Intel Pentium G620 3400
> ASUS P8H61-M LX Motherboard 3200
> ...



*Hey, Thanks For The Reply.* 
Can you suggest me an AMD Based config. too
Maybe with the config I had in my mind(I have mentioned it above in the post).


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 4, 2012)

Please get the GDDR5 version of the HD 6670 . It will give you more Bandwidth than the DDR3.


----------



## bittutora (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Can you suggest me any shops or online sites where I could get it in a reasonable price for both the DDR3 and DDR5 versions.

You can tell me if you have any stores near your home also if you think they would give a better price.


----------

